# AMAZING CLOCK!!!



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)

This clock is stunning ..watch the video !!! Enjoy !!


https://youtu.be/ilPlVRoUl_8


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

Truly amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Saw it in September 2015, but missed the operation, one fantastic trip.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

*WOW!*


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Simply insane. The man who engineered that is a true genius


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

And to think - I thought my B1000 Rangeman was pretty special.


----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

That is so AWESOME!

What a work of art!

Thanks for posting and sharing!


----------



## atennisplayah (Oct 29, 2010)

unreal work of art.. especially love how subtle the actual time is indicated within the entire piece.

Imagine the labor involved in reassembling the entire piece when it was deconstructed for transport in 1700's...


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

That truly is amazing. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very impressive. Almost too nice to actually use......


----------



## Drksaint (Dec 30, 2012)

Amazing! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## paulhotte (May 4, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

...... just incredible. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)

this is not a clock.
complete art...
surrreal


----------



## mihai_a380 (Jul 5, 2012)

It is more amazing when we think it's more than 200 years old.


----------



## jamesmartin11 (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks for sharing...It is really amazing


----------



## PANICiii (Dec 7, 2015)

Wow very cool Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## veggfodur (Nov 19, 2018)

Damn that is something else!


----------



## planetwine (Nov 20, 2018)

Damn!This is really top notch..I do appreciate you sharing.


----------



## walknot (Apr 2, 2011)

Late to this thread, but WoW


----------



## kwoody51 (Nov 4, 2017)

Unreal.

Can’t even begin to imagine how long that took to make!


----------



## Island-Time (Jul 18, 2018)

Well done, Mr. Cox. Mind blowing piece of art. Found it funny how small and secondary the actual clock function is on the peacock clock.


----------



## Tohono Rat (Apr 23, 2018)

Would be better in 38mm. At least there is no date window.


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

Great workmanship, stunning


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

Today you can hardly find anything so beautiful.


----------



## gychang03 (Mar 6, 2015)

woah. nuts


----------



## aabikrman (Apr 17, 2019)

Awesome ! Thank you for sharing


----------



## bjlev (Nov 14, 2014)

Cool video, thanks for posting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchLover2320 (Dec 13, 2019)

Thanks for sharing this beautiful video !


----------



## danimal107 (Nov 28, 2019)

Spectacular craftsmanship... Thank for sharing...


----------



## ICUdude (Feb 7, 2017)

That clock is phenomenal, back in the late 1700s that would've been an even more spectacular sight than today.


----------



## tritongh (Mar 10, 2008)

Very cool!


----------

